# discover ur middle earth names!



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

yay "k" guys check this http://humor.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.barrowdowns.com/middleearthname.asp
it works pretty well on my computer so try it on ur's .


----------



## Aulë (Apr 25, 2003)

Ahh yes, the good ol' Barrow Downs generator.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 25, 2003)

awww! its been posted before boo-hoo...oh well 
its cool it can be posted again!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah thats what I used to get my oh-so-lovely TTF name!


----------



## Farin (Apr 28, 2003)

apparently Farin Talonanvil is the dwarven name for Emma, so that is also where my TTF name came from


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 29, 2003)

My Dwarven name is apparantly Dwalin Mithriltears and in Middle Earth I was a world famous Steward


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 29, 2003)

According to the Red Book of Westmarch,
In Middle-earth, Jesse (last name hidden) was a

Pockmarked Avari 

Elven Name Possibilities for Jesse 
The root name suitable for feminine and masculine is:
Girithloth

Another masculine version is:
Girithlothion

Hobbit lad name for Jesse
Berilac Baggins from Nobottle

Dwarven Name for Jesse
Durin Lorearmour
This name is for both genders. 

Orkish Name for Jesse
Púshgash the Burner
This name is for both genders.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope you all realise that all the names are generated randomly....


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 29, 2003)

I have tried it several times and all the names are always the same,


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

Not for me. The page probably isn't refreshing for you.



> _From The-Barrow-Downs_
> ** DISCLAIMER ** : These name generators produce random results and are not true translations of the words you type in. They are meant for entertainment purposes only. -- Considering how many languages are spoken by our visitors and how many names there are in the world, creating a program that can translate your real name would be an immense task and, in the end, would likely not be accurate since all of Tolkien's languages are incomplete. Additionally, most people have their names because their parents liked the sound of it or they had a relative with a similar name, not because of any ancient meaning. Still, we hope you enjoy our Name Generators and have fun with them!


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 29, 2003)

I didn't think that they would be able to get every name in the world in it. I had read that disclaimer and thought it was odd that my name always came up the same though


----------



## baragund (Apr 30, 2003)

Interesting... I tried it with my full first and last name and that turned out to be a Forgetful Huourn (not much fun there!). Then I tried it with first, middle and last names and that turned out to be a Valiant Giant.


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm a Loathsome Avari 

"Hildigard Baker from Tighfield" is my most favorite... "Ruzgash the Ugly"(Orkish name) is my least


----------

